#ubuntu-pa 2011-05-16
<zyk> buenas noches
<zyk> alguien aqui?
#ubuntu-pa 2011-05-20
<Decepticon> Buenas
<Decepticon> pregunta sobre codecs para blue ray
<Decepticon> nadie aqui
